# KnownHost VPS Specialists - FREE UPGRADES, FREE MIGRATION, LIFETIME DISCOUNTS!!!



## Jonathan (Sep 22, 2015)

*There are limited slots available for this particular special. Once sold out the special will end.*

*KnownHost*, a Leader in the Managed VPS Industry is proud to announce the *KH15LIFE* exclusive promotion is back by popular demand! KnownHost is offering its *BRAND NEW MANAGED VPS PLANS* with *MASSIVE UPGRADES* coupled with the KH15LIFE 15% off for life promotion. To take advantage of this *EXCLUSIVE PROMO* you should use the coupon code *KH15LIFE* and you'll receive a *15% lifetime discount* on our VPS-2 thru VPS-7 plans. This promotion including lifetime discounts will not last long so please act fast. As you may or may not know *UPTIME* is one of our core focuses and as you can see we practice what we preach, http://www.hyperspin.com/en/ranking.php?type=2&s=10. Our 24/7 Technical Support and High Performance Custom Built Xeon Servers coupled with our uptime is tough to beat. You can start with a VPS-1 and seamlessly upgrade to a larger VPS with no downtime as needed or just add resources a la carte. We hope to see you join the growing KnownHost family!

*What discounts does the coupon KH15LIFE get you?*

You will receive a *15% lifetime discount* on the VPS-2 or larger. Yes, if you start with the VPS-2 and later decide to upgrade the 15% lifetime discount remains so in turn your discount increases. You can even add *1 GB of RAM* or in smaller increments to each VPS and the discount applies. *NEW A LA CARTE RAM and DISK SPACE UPGRADE PRICING TOO!!!!*

Don't forget to also check our our* Managed SSD VPS *Packages. KnownHost's Managed SSD VPS packages are based on cutting edge *Pure SSD drives*. There are no short cuts here with SSD caching as these SSD VPS"s are the real deal. Enterprise grade hardware with nothing but the best SSD drives for optimal performance. You can start with a small SSD VPS and upgrade as needed with no IP change or data migration so things are kept easy and affordable for you, prices starting at *$35.00* monthly. https://www.knownhost.com/managed-ssd-vps-packages.html


*VPS-1 - $25/mo*
3000 GB Premium Bandwidth
768 MB RAM
25 GB Disk Space
Equal Share CPU
Dedicated IP: 2
ORDER NOW: https://www.knownhost.com/managed-vps-packages.html

*VPS-2 - $35/mo *_**With coupon KH15LIFE $29.75 *FOR LIFE***_
6000 GB Premium Bandwidth
2 GB RAM
70 GB Disk Space
Equal Share CPU
Dedicated IP: 2
ORDER NOW: https://www.knownhost.com/managed-vps-packages.html

*VPS-3 - $45/mo *_**With coupon KH15LIFE $38.25 *FOR LIFE***_
8000 GB Premium Bandwidth
2.75 GB RAM
80 GB Disk Space
Equal Share CPU
Dedicated IP: 2
ORDER NOW: https://www.knownhost.com/managed-vps-packages.html

*VPS-4 - $60/mo *_**With coupon KH15LIFE $51.00 *FOR LIFE***_
10,000 GB Premium Bandwidth
3.5 GB RAM
100 GB Disk Space
Equal Share CPU
Dedicated IP: 2
ORDER NOW: https://www.knownhost.com/managed-vps-packages.html

*VPS-5 - $75/mo *_**With coupon KH15LIFE $63.75 *FOR LIFE***_
12,000 GB Premium Bandwidth
4.5 GB RAM
120 GB Disk Space
Equal Share CPU
Dedicated IP: 2
ORDER NOW: https://www.knownhost.com/managed-vps-packages.html

*VPS-6 - $95/mo *_**With coupon KH15LIFE $80.75 *FOR LIFE***_
14,000 GB Premium Bandwidth
6 GB RAM
150 GB Disk Space
Equal Share CPU
Dedicated IP: 2
ORDER NOW: https://www.knownhost.com/managed-vps-packages.html

*VPS-7 - $120/mo *_**With coupon KH15LIFE $102 *FOR LIFE***_
16,000 GB Premium Bandwidth
7.5 GB RAM
175 GB Disk Space
Equal Share CPU
Dedicated IP: 2
ORDER NOW: https://www.knownhost.com/managed-vps-packages.html

*Managed SSD VPS Packages*

*SSD-1 - $35/mo*
3000 GB Premium Bandwidth
1.25 GB RAM
20 GB Disk Space
Equal Share CPU
Dedicated IP: 2
ORDER NOW: https://www.knownhost.com/managed-ssd-vps-packages.html

*SSD-2 - $50/mo*
5000 GB Premium Bandwidth
2.25 GB RAM
40 GB Disk Space
Equal Share CPU
Dedicated IP: 2
ORDER NOW: https://www.knownhost.com/managed-ssd-vps-packages.html

*SSD-3 - $70/mo*
8000 GB Premium Bandwidth
3.75 GB RAM
60 GB Disk Space
Equal Share CPU
Dedicated IP: 2
ORDER NOW: https://www.knownhost.com/managed-ssd-vps-packages.html

*SSD-4 - $90/mo*
10000 GB Premium Bandwidth
5.25 GB RAM
80 GB Disk Space
Equal Share CPU
Dedicated IP: 2
ORDER NOW: https://www.knownhost.com/managed-ssd-vps-packages.html

*SSD-5 - $110/mo*
12000 GB Premium Bandwidth
6.5 GB RAM
100 GB Disk Space
Equal Share CPU
Dedicated IP: 2
ORDER NOW: https://www.knownhost.com/managed-ssd-vps-packages.html



*Why choose KnownHost?*

* Founders have over 25 years of experience in the hosting industry
* *Ranked #1* by Hyperspin with a current *99.989% uptime* with *300+* servers - http://www.hyperspin.com/en/ranking.php?type=2&s=10
* *Reviewsignal's Award* for best *Managed VPS Hosting, 2014*
* *Findmyhost's Editor's Choice Award* for *Managed Hosting, December 2013*
* Web Host Magazine Editors' Choice Award Winner for VPS Hosting
* Free full migration assistance (with the same control panel)
* Always improving our services based on customers feedback
* 30 day money back guarantee
* We OWN all our hardware and equipment **High Performance Custom Built Xeon's, RAID 10 for Redundancy, 96+ GB of Fully Buffered RAM.
* A la carte RAM, Bandwidth and Disk Space upgrades
* Realistic package specifications vs price


*All VPS's include the following:*

* Virtualization Technology
* Unlimited domains on all control panel options
* FREE account migration between similar control panels.
* FREE Setup
* 24/7 FULLY MANAGED support by seasoned professionals - https://www.knownhost.com/support-coverage.html
* Full Root Access
* Control panel options (cPanel, DirectAdmin, and Webmin) *
* CentOS 7x OS
* External Server Backup?s
* Equal share CPU
* Easy upgrade options on the fly

*cPanel, DirectAdmin, and Plesk have additional fees on top of the monthly prices below. Pricing can be found here: https://knownhost.com/services/vps-addon.html


*New to the VPS market?* We have tons of customers who switch to us from shared/reseller hosting so we give you all the information you need to get your VPS up and running. Consider us your outsourced sys admins as we are here 24/7 to assist you.

*Worried about security?* By default we optimize and secure each VPS. If you want more security such as a Firewall we will take care of that as well.

*Overpaying for a Dedicated Server?* KnownHost VPS's outperform Dedicated Servers everyday at the fraction of the cost.


*Texas Datacenter:*

Test IP: 67.222.0.5
Test File: http://67.222.0.5/test.bin


*East Coast Datacenter:*

Test IP: 108.160.152.5
Test File: http://108.160.152.5/test.bin


*West Coast Datacenter:*

Test IP: 192.190.86.111
Test File: http://192.190.86.111/test.bin


*Available upgrade options:*

* 256 MB RAM = $7.50/mo
* 512 MB RAM = $12.50/mo
* 1 GB RAM = $18.50/mo
* 10 GB Disk Space = $15/mo
* 20 GB Disk Space = $25/mo
* 30 GB Disk Space = $35/mo
* 250 GB Bandwidth = $10/mo
* 500 GB Bandwidth = $15/mo
* 1000 GB Bandwidth = $20/mo
* Additional IP?s = $1/mo
* Plesk Powerpack = $2/mo
* Fantastico = $1/mo
* Rvskin = $2/mo
* Rvsitebuilder = $5/mo
* WHMCS = $5/mo
* Litespeed = $12/mo for less than 2.5GB RAM & $20/mo for more than 2.5GB RAM.
* Softaculous = $1/mo

For additional information, or to view our additional products and services, please visit https://www.knownhost.com; chat live with a sales rep or email us anytime at [email protected].

Regards,
The KH Team


----------

